# Project x 5.5 v px lz 5.5



## bigslice (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone had experiance of these in irons. I believe if u were 5.5 in px then pxi should be 6.0. So ive read about lz and think its similar?
Do say go get fitted just folk s with experiance f the shafts.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 14, 2018)

From golf shaft reviews

the loss of weight in the px1 also means a softening of the flex compared to the PX

you need to register with the site to get the full facts but the free to view page shows the comparison chart

www.*golfshaft*reviews.info/*project-x-pxi-golf-shaft-review*


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have these in my AP3 s I find them a great shaft with quite a high launch compared to the Rifle shaft.
to be honest the difference between 5.5 and 6.0 was not noticeable to me.
If you have the speed 6.0 had a slightly better dispersion but minuscule.
I donâ€™t think they are as long as the rifle but that might be me and the lofts on the AP3s .
I have the 115g ones but a fitter will sort your weight out as am not sure what lighter shafts are, 95g I think .
I would recommend them but you need to try for yourself.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry ive just reread my post. So px lz is the newer one is that wot folk have. I already have px 5.5 and as the mizzys are reduced was wondering how the LZ compares


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 14, 2018)

bigslice said:



			Sorry ive just reread my post. So px lz is the newer one is that wot folk have. I already have px 5.5 and as the mizzys are reduced was wondering how the LZ compares
		
Click to expand...

yes I have AP3s with project x LZ 5.5.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			yes I have AP3s with project x LZ 5.5.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ive px 5.5 and theyre meant to be low launch but for me more mid, i wud be scared to get a higher launching shaft. Took me a few seasons to find this shaft.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 15, 2018)

bigslice said:



			Thanks ive px 5.5 and theyre meant to be low launch but for me more mid, i wud be scared to get a higher launching shaft. Took me a few seasons to find this shaft.
		
Click to expand...

They are higher launching for me thatâ€™s what I wanted.
But they may not be so high for you!
Try go get a demo iron at the range see for yourself , everyoneâ€™s different.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 20, 2018)

All newer shafts promote a higher ball flight bnow Davie. What you need to do is look at the spin rates numbers. A higher launching shaft that doesn't increase your spin rates will be longer but still bore through the wind.

Another reason that the newer offerings launch higher is due to the industry fascination of lowering iron lofts.

For me S300 we're always by far the lowest launch and spin. R500 only fractionally higher in both spin rates and launch angle which doesn't surprise me as they are weight sorted.

If you want low launch look at KBS C-Taper or Nippon Modus 130. They will both launch lower. C-Taper is stiff though so "R" flex would probably work best for you.


----------

